# Classic Mini Day (Blyton Park Pik Heavy)



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

So this weekend saw the Mini day at Blyton and we decided to turn up with a few friends and a 1380 7 Port beastie. Thought a few people might like to see a few shots from the day.




































This amazing cut down Mini was the guys first attempt, it was stunning!



























This was us (notice the subtle GoPros  Awesome footage!








































































There wasn't much mini left in this carbon fibre R1 powered monster.








































































Would't be a track day if you didn't break something 









Luckily of the four of us two were ex WRC mechanics that have CV's including most all forms of major motorsport so it was fixed pretty sharpish 




















Token arty shots


Very Nearly


With the car all fixed a few people tried to keep up in the bends......Unlucky lol.


----------

